# i listen to greatness



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

every one spout- but cant do it. very few old school, mostley dead.-new-new school at the touch of a mouse.the skill- WOW- WHERE IS IT ?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Hum a few bars for us.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*smart aass*

smart ass, needed enough to send,


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

it was a bright summer day in october-sept last july----the sun was shinneing brightly and the snow was in the sky. the flowers were singing sweetly and the birds were all in bloom,,,,,, as i went up to the attic , to sweep the basement room.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*dont kill*

no sesence in killing, ever..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa. Who is this nutbar?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason said:


> Whoa. Who is this nutbar?


 Harveys cool..:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

New school is the new old school.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Old's Cool


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Jason said:


> Whoa. Who is this nutbar?


Yes Harve is ok:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> it was a bright summer day in october-sept last july----the sun was shinneing brightly and the snow was in the sky. the flowers were singing sweetly and the birds were all in bloom,,,,,, as i went up to the attic , to sweep the basement room.


 FTD should know this one>>..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

One bright day in the middle of the night, Two dead men got up to fight. Back-to-back they faced one another, Drew their swords and shot each other. One was blind and the other couldn't see, So they chose a dummy for a referee. A blind man went to see fair play, A dumb man went to shout "hooray!" A deaf policeman heard the noise, And came and shot the two dead boys. A paralyzed donkey walking by, Kicked the copper in the eye, Sent him through a nine inch wall, Into a dry ditch and drowned them all. (If you don't believe this lie is true, Ask the blind man -- he saw it too!)


----------

